# I'm Thinking of Becoming an PNG Tuber, Any Tips?



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Yeah, I want to make YouTube videos, but I don't wanna show my face! Cuz my identify will never be known!

So I thought of being a PNG Tuber, using Choco as my PNG, cuz he's just me, but a wolf who's chocolate brown.

Any tips for this? Because I really wanna make videos for fun!


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Daurvn said:


>


Yes, I am gonna do it. There wasn't any hesitation, I would just love some tips on it


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

There are a TON of Youtubers that mostly (or sometimes only) use some kind of character talk behind instead of showing their faces so what you COULD do is commission someone to draw you up a few pics of your fursona but with three or four expressions and then just edit them into the videos so that your avatar's face matches what you're saying.

There are also V-Tubers but that's WAY more complicated.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> There are a TON of Youtubers that mostly (or sometimes only) use some kind of character talk behind instead of showing their faces so what you COULD do is commission someone to draw you up a few pics of your fursona but with three or four expressions and then just edit them into the videos so that your avatar's face matches what you're saying.
> 
> There are also V-Tubers but that's WAY more complicated.


V-Tubers are completed! Though, I think I'll draw the expressions myself. I probably won't start doing videos until I get some recording equipment, cuz I kinda need a mic and a way to record my voice.

As for what I'll be doing: I think I'll do some gaming videos, reaction vids, and maybe just one's where I discuss something.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yes, I am gonna do it. There wasn't any hesitation, I would just love some tips on it


That is the tip, most people fail because they never start, record a video and watch it through a few times before uploading, that's the best way to figure out what you need and the direction you want to take, also remember to please yourself first and foremost, especially when just starting out.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> V-Tubers are completed! Though, I think I'll draw the expressions myself. I probably won't start doing videos until I get some recording equipment, cuz I kinda need a mic and a way to record my voice.
> 
> As for what I'll be doing: I think I'll do some gaming videos, reaction vids, and maybe just one's where I discuss something.


Yeah, you don't need a lot of super pricy equipment but try to make sure your voice sounds as good as possible. 

As for content, start out with something easy but also try not to be too all over the place since you need to appeal to certain people if you want to gain a good following. Most Youtubers have a "thing" such as being a Poketuber or making theory videos or being a creepy channel. Try out what you can but also try to find your brand because your brand is what's going to sell.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> That is the tip, most people fail because they never start, record a video and watch it through a few times before uploading, that's the best way to figure out what you need and the direction you want to take, also remember to please yourself first and foremost, especially when just starting out.


Huh. That is a good tip.

I'll be sure to do that when I get a computer that can handle recording and the gaming at the same time. I think that's important!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Yeah, you don't need a lot of super pricy equipment but try to make sure your voice sounds as good as possible.
> 
> As for content, start out with something easy but also try not to be too all over the place since you need to appeal to certain people if you want to gain a good following. Most Youtubers have a "thing" such as being a Poketuber or making theory videos or being a creepy channel. Try out what you can but also try to find your brand because your brand is what's going to sell.


Well, I am a fan of horror games, but I do think I'll play a variety of different games. I love to experience as much as possible. I think I might do some live streams too, where I draw and stuff.

That's the thing about me, I do what I want to have fun.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Huh. That is a good tip.
> 
> I'll be sure to do that when I get a computer that can handle recording and the gaming at the same time. I think that's important!


*nods* Also don't try to catch up with the other, more popular channels or try to be like them: just do your own thing (mixed with good marketing) and the people that watch you will do it because they like what YOU personally have to offer.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *nods* Also don't try to catch up with the other, more popular channels or try to be like them: just do your own thing (mixed with good marketing) and the people that watch you will do it because they like what YOU personally have to offer.


Why would I need to compete with Mark and Sean? They're my favourite YouTubers! If anything, I see them as an inspiration! Heck, I'd tell my audience to check them out if I want too!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, I am a fan of horror games, but I do think I'll play a variety of different games. I love to experience as much as possible. I think I might do some live streams too, where I draw and stuff.
> 
> That's the thing about me, I do what I want to have fun.


Maybe hold off on livestreams until you've gotten the hang of it since it's, you know...live and you can't just edit things in or out (VERY important if you're trying to hide your face).


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Maybe hold off on livestreams until you've gotten the hang of it since it's, you know...live and you can't just edit things in or out (VERY important if you're trying to hide your face).


Yeah, I don't need to do them immediately. Maybe once I reach a certain number of subs


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Why would I need to compete with Mark and Sean? They're my favourite YouTubers! If anything, I see them as an inspiration! Heck, I'd tell my audience to check them out if I want too!


Careful not to take attention away from YOUR channel. Shout-outs are great (you may even get one back) but remember that you need watchers too so don't hype up other people's channels just because you're a fan (ideally, only do it if you're either 1. actually friends with them or 2. used something of their's in a video and can use crediting them as a chance to hype them up a bit).


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Careful not to take attention away from YOUR channel. Shout-outs are great (you may even get one back) but remember that you need watchers too so don't hype up other people's channels just because you're a fan (ideally, only do it if you're either 1. actually friends with them or 2. used something of their's in a video and can use crediting them as a chance to hype them up a bit).


I'll probably do it if I'm playing a game cuz I saw them a play a bit of it, and it looked fun


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 28, 2022)

Getting anywhere on YouTube is quite hard for most and it's a very competitive space for views and watch time, but if you start off just for fun(like you mentioned) and don't expect anything you can always steer the channel in a direction that suits you and may appeal to others as time goes.

Talking to a video and making a good delivery has quite some depth to it depending on what you wish to create or what kind of message you wish to give any potential audience so just be aware that it's not easy. You can always start off making a few "practice recordings" and listen to yourself, it helps if you try to hear what a potential viewer would.

Easiest would certainly be to get an artist to draw your character with a few different expressions and then just clip them in to whatever subject you wish to speak about, you can draw yourself too of course if you're capable.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Getting anywhere on YouTube is quite hard for most and it's a very competitive space for views and watch time, but if you start off just for fun(like you mentioned) and don't expect anything you can always steer the channel in a direction that suits you and may appeal to others as time goes.
> 
> Talking to a video and making a good delivery has quite some depth to it depending on what you wish to create or what kind of message you wish to give any potential audience so just be aware that it's not easy. You can always start off making a few "practice recordings" and listen to yourself, it helps if you try to hear what a potential viewer would.
> 
> Easiest would certainly be to get an artist to draw your character with a few different expressions and then just clip them in to whatever subject you wish to speak about, you can draw yourself too of course if you're capable.


Good tips. And I can probably draw the expansions myself, I am some furry artist after all.


----------



## Dragon64 (Nov 28, 2022)

You're also going to need editing software


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Dragon64 said:


> You're also going to need editing software


I most certainly will


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


>


such valuable information!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Yellow Fellows! Just got some things done for the PNGTubing. If there's anything you think I should add, let me know!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

You seem to have a lot of things on your plate right now so I don't think it might be a good idea for you.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You seem to have a lot of things on your plate right now so I don't think it might be a good idea for you.


I do have a lot of things on my plate. I'm just very inconsistent


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I do have a lot of things on my plate. I'm just very inconsistent


Me too! *High fives*


----------

